# Rhens am 06.06.04 .......



## Pedalritter (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute ,

wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand noch in Rhens (50km oder 100km)mitfährt   Da könnt man sich ja dann mal treffen .   

MfG Pedalritter


mehr infos unter www.tusrhens.de dann "Aktuelles" und "sporttage2004" .


----------



## Skytalker (27. Mai 2004)

ALso ich wollte da auf jeden Fall mitmachen,allerdings nur die 50km Runde, die ist für mich schon heftig genug denke ich   . Weisst du bis wann man sich noch anmelden kann? Ich kann nämlich erst morgen sagen ob ich wirklich Zeit habe oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (28. Mai 2004)

hi skytalker ,

hast noch zeit bis zum 04.06.04 dich ohne Nachmeldegebühr anzumelden oder legst am Veranstaltungstag 2,50 vor Ort drauf , dann reicht auch der 6.6.04   
Werde auch nur die 50km angehen , da die Strecke ja mein Heimrevier ist , aber Hauptsache der  Spass kommt nicht zukurz   .
Wenn Du mit dabei bist meld Dich nochmal !!

Mfg Pedalritter


----------



## Chr!s (28. Mai 2004)

Hey Pedalritter,

wenn das doch die eigene Heimstrecke ist, kann man's doch so richtig krachen lassen. 100 km oder gar nicht!   
Und keine Ausreden... Klar!?

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Chr!S


----------



## dave (28. Mai 2004)

Also, ich hab diesmal eine richtig gute Ausrede!  Am Montag habe ich mir nämlich den Oberarm angebrochen. Es ist mein erster "Bike-Bruch".  
Naja, trotzdem viel Spass in Rhens!


----------



## Jens (28. Mai 2004)

Meinereiner fähr am 13. erst einmal den Nutscheider Marathon in Waldbröl.

http://www.nutscheid-megabike.de/

Grüße, Jens


----------



## Staabi (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich werde mit ziemlicher Sicherheit mitfahren, zwar nur die 50km, aber dafür auch nur mit einem Gang.

@Dave: Huch, gute Besserung. Wie ist denn das passiert? Ich hatte mal das Schlüsselbein gebrochen, aber das ist ja auch der MTB-Standard-Knochenbruch, Oberarm klingt schon mehr nach Autsch...

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## sulibats (28. Mai 2004)

@Dave: Gute Besserung!

Ich denke ich werde auch mal mitfahren. Hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht, aber kann man sich ja schonmal antun, stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob 50km oder 100km  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## dave (28. Mai 2004)

OK, mal kurz off-topic ... 

Dank Euch für die Besserungswünsche! Es ist zum Glück nur eine harmlose Fraktur. In zwei Wochen darf ich den Arm wahrscheinlich schon wieder langsam belasten. Ich habe noch nicht einmal einen Gips. Der Arm wird lediglich durch eine Schlaufe mittels Klettbändern fixiert. 
Es ist nur wirklich ärgerlich, weil ich mit einigen IBC-Bekannten über Fronleichnam eine Mehrtagestour geplant hatte! Auf das Treffen hatte ich mich schon so lange gefreut ...  

Passiert ist's übrigens im Bikepark Winterberg an einer total harmlosen Stelle. Auf der DH-Strecke bin ich eine Passage mit lauter Step Downs gefahren. So nennt man glaube ich die künstlichen Stufen zum Springen. Also, nichts wildes. Dahinter kam immer ein flacheres Stück oder eine leichte Mulde zum landen. Ich war ziemlich flott unterwegs und bin dann dummer Weise bei einer etwas weiter gesprungen - genau in eine kleine Bodenunebenheit. Das haben mir zumindest die anderen erzählt. Ich habe nur noch mitbekommen, dass ich von jetzt auf gleich über den Lenker flog. Naja, mein Bike ist ja auch nicht gerade für den Kram ausgelegt. 
Das ganze war aber auch deshalb sehr ärgerlich, weil wir gerade erst beim Bikepark angekommen sind. Es war erst die zweite Abfahrt!  

@Staabi:
Ich hoffe bis zum 19.06 wieder fit zu sein. Wir könnten dann doch eigentlich auch zusammen zum Treff fahren!


----------



## Pedalritter (29. Mai 2004)

@ Dave wie gesagt gute Besserung , und seh zu das Du schnell wieder Fit wirst , und dann fährst du halt in Brey mit   

@Sulibats,Staabi so dann fehlt nur noch Komtur , dann hätten wir wieder die Samstagstruppe wieder beisammen   

@Chr!s nene Du , lass mich das ganze mal langsam angehen ich muß den Thomas doch heil nach Hause bringen , der ist doch noch nie so ne lange Strecke gefahren !!

@all und danach lassen wir das ganze schöööön ausklingen   

bis denne


----------



## Komtur (31. Mai 2004)

@ Pedalritter
danke dass du auch an mich gedacht hast, aber leider muss ich meinen Verpflichtungen als Vater nachkommen und das Schulfest in Koblenz mitorganisieren und betreiben  
Wirklich schade!!!
--- aber ich bin sicher das so bald eine weitere Gelegenheit für einen gemeinsamen Ritt finden wird.
cu
Komtur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (2. Juni 2004)

@Komtur , das ist für die Kid´s und die schule schön     ,
               aber für dich schlecht   
               Denke mal das wir uns Irgendwann mal wieder zu ´ner 
               Tour treffen  , es gibt aber auch noch ein paar 
               Veranstaltungen in der Umgebung   !! 

               Mfg Pedalritter


----------



## Skytalker (2. Juni 2004)

Was gibts denn noch so in der Gegend, wo man auch direkt mit dem Rad hinkommt? Wäre mal ganz interessant falls ich Rhens am Sonntag heil überstehe    .


----------



## Pedalritter (3. Juni 2004)

Hui , das könnte am Sonntag ne kleine Schlammschlacht werden    , bin heute mal ne kleine runde durch den Wald gekachelt und muß sagen nach dem Regen ist der Boden ganz schön aufgeweicht   . Und ich denke bis Sonntag wird wohl nicht alles abgetrocknet sein   . Also zieht die fetten groben Schlappen auf und vergesst die Brille nicht !!   Das wird Spassig   .
Bis Sonntag MfG

Pedalritter


----------



## Skytalker (3. Juni 2004)

Naja hoffentlich trocknet da noch einiges, soll ja wieder schöner werden.
Sonst wird das für mich als Normalbrillenträger ein Blindflug


----------



## Pedalritter (3. Juni 2004)

Ach Skytalker ist doch halb so schlimm , wenn du nix mehr siehst    , nehmen wir dich halt in die Mitte und an die Hand


----------



## Chr!s (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Hunsrück-Biker,

wenn man den Wetterfröschen Glauben schenken darf, wird's morgen mollig warm bei 24°. Aber wie Pedalritter schon gesagt hat, abtrocknen wird die Strecke sicherlich nicht. Bin heute Morgen schon mal die ersten 30 km gefahren; es ist noch wahnsinnig feucht und am Wofskopf dementsprechend rutschig. Nein, nein, keine Angst es geht nicht die ehemalige Downhillstrecke runter, sondern einen schönen breiten (aber feuchten) Waldweg hinab ins Bopparder Mühlental. Es ist natürlich unangenehm, wenn der ganze nasse Schmodder einem in der Abfahrt sozusagen in den A... geschleudert wird und man immer noch 4 Stunden vor sich hat. Das brennt wie Chili! Also evtl. auch an Schutzbleche denken.

@Pedalritter: Man glaubt es kaum, aber ich hab den Kids heute den Weinberg gezeigt und prompt den Abstieg übern Lenker gemacht. Das bike (alpinestars) hat noch nen Pfahl halbiert und kam dann 30m tiefer zum Liegen. Muss jetzt neu zentriert werden. Mein Bein sieht aus, als wär ich bei ner Domina gewesen. (Aber da war ich schon nen Monat nicht mehr   ) Will hoffen, dass ich mich Morgen auf'm Rotwild, die neue Gabel ist drauf, halten kann.
Und sach mal, hat der Thomas hier auch nen Benutzernamen oder ist der noch nicht angemeldet?

@ Dave: tut mir echt leid, das mit deinem Arm, hätte Dich gerne Morgen an oder auf der Strecke gesehen. Anfeuern hätte doch noch funktioniert, oder? Klatschen ist ja nicht unbedingt notwendig.    Ich hoffe aber, dass du, wenn du Morgen beim Frühstück auf der Terasse sitzt, mit deinen Gedanken bei all denen sein wirst, die sich qualvoll durch den Morast den Berg hinauf wühlen.

Alla hepp, freu mich auf Morgen. Man sieht sich...

*Chr!S*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (5. Juni 2004)

@Chr!s warum machst du auch solche Sachen , du weist doch das man nach nem regen nicht unbedingt auf Schiefer bergab fahren soll .  Aber das wirst Du schon schaffen Morgen (die100 sind doch en klacks für Dich ) . Ne du Tommy is noch nicht hier angemeldet.  

@all ,
tja so wies dann aussieht gibts doch ne kleine WILDSCHWEINTOUR. Aber ist doch egal , es gibt doch Wasser zum waschen .  So dann hoffe ich mal , das wir uns alle gesund und munter vor- und nach der Veranstaltung wieder sehen .   

 So dann noch viel Spass an alle die Morgen mitfahren .  

P.S.     SCHUTZBLECHE SIND FÜR SPASSBREMSEN !!!


----------



## Chr!s (5. Juni 2004)

Aha, aber ohne züchtest du dir 'nen wunderschönen Pavianhintern. :kotz: 

Viel Spaß Morgen und Kette rechts!  

*Chr!s*


----------



## Nakamur (5. Juni 2004)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nein, keine Angst es geht nicht die ehemalige Downhillstrecke runter, sondern einen schönen breiten (aber feuchten) Waldweg hinab ins Bopparder Mühlental.


Ja schade und schon wieder eine Strecke die man mit Slicks und "Rennrad" fahren kann. Vor zwei Jahren hat es noch Spass gemacht. Hab mir heute auch Teile der Strecke angeschaut, ohne Wolfskopf und Singletrails im Mörderbachtal lohnt das ganze nicht mehr wirklich...  

Trotzdem allen die morgen fahren viel Spass und wünscht euch beim Veranstalter noch ein paar Singletrails mehr, wie damals...


----------



## Pedalritter (6. Juni 2004)

Na da bin ich doch auch mal gespannt wo´s her geht   , Trails gibt´s ja doch einige in der Ecke .  


Happy Trails @all

Auf zur Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Staabi (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

na war doch sehr schön. Trotz ohne Wolfskopf eine sehr schöne Strecke mit tollen Trails, hatte keinesfalls Autobahncharakter. Und für Christian und mich als Singlespeeder waren die Anstiege immer gerade so lang, das wir uns oben nicht übergeben mussten . Obwohl, zum Jakobsberg hin war's schon knapp .

Wann ist den die CTF in Brey?

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Skytalker (6. Juni 2004)

Jo fands auch ziemlich gelungen, allerdings für jemanden, der noch nie sowaa gefahren ist wars ein wenig brutal fand ich, aber hab mich ja 'nur' 2 mal hingelegt    . Ihr mit euren Single Speed wart aber echt immer ganz schön am ackern den Berg rauf   . Ich glaube wenn ihr am Ende nicht angehalten hättet wäre ich sogar noch langsamer als ihr. Naja bisschen üben, dann bin ich beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.

JEtzt gehts aber ab in Biergarten zum     , das hab ich mir verdient.


----------



## Pedalritter (6. Juni 2004)

jep , da muß ich mich doch anschließen , hat richtig Spass gemacht und es sind alle heil angekommen (auch wenns den ein oder anderen ,ich auch , umgehauen hat).  Tja der Boden war nach dem ganzen Regen halt ganz schön tief.

@Staabi , Hut ab vor der Leistung mit Singlespeed is ja schon krass .  Brey findet am 19.09 statt.

@Skytalker schön das es euch gefallen hat , ham uns halt nur etwas spät gesehen . Zu ner Tour in der Ecke können wir ja mal en Date ausmachen .
Ansonsten sehen wir uns in Brey.


----------



## Todeszoo (7. Juni 2004)

Gibt´s irgendwo schon eine Ergebnisliste zum Rennen von gestern?

Danke
T.


----------



## Micki (7. Juni 2004)

Wie waren denn Eure Zeiten?

Ich hab für die kleine Runde 2:47 gebraucht.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Pedalritter (8. Juni 2004)

@Micki , meine reine Fahrzeit 2:50    , mit Pause 3:00    

@Todeszoo , ich denke mal das keine Plazierungs -, bzw Ergebnisliste gibt ,  da es ja kein Rennen war !!!  Ansonsten probiers mal per eMail an 
[email protected] oder deren Homepage ev. stellen sie die Liste auf ihre Seite. 

sieht man euch beide auch in Brey ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sulibats (8. Juni 2004)

Moin,

also ich fand es auch richtig genial.

Ergebnisliste könnte schon kommen denn von 2003 gab es auch eine im Internet auf den Seite von TusRhens  Weiss halt nicht wie fix der Webmaster ist, sollte aber kein Problem sein, da die Zeiten für den Ausdruck der Urkunde ja eh im Computer gespeichert wurden.

In Brey wenn ich dann wohl auch dabei sein, wenn das mit dem Klausuren zu der Zeit irgendwie klappt. Hatte auch ein Zettel von einem weiteren Marathon im Juli am Auto hängen, fällt mir aber gerade net mehr ein wo (30km, 65 und 100km war meine ich zur Auswahl).

Mein Bike hat zumindest mal ordentlich gelitten, zu Hause waren sogar die Kurbeln locker  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Todeszoo (8. Juni 2004)

War 2 Std. 34 unterwegs. Fand die Streckenführung klasse - bis auf ein Schlammloch, in dem ich fast verschwunden wäre und die ein oder andere Abzweigung, die man ruhig etwas früher hätte kenntlich machen können. Die letzten 10 Kilometer haben sich ganz schön gezogen. Und kurz vor dem Ziel wäre ich fast frontal in ein Auto gekracht. War mir gar nicht bewusst, daß die Strassen nicht gesperrt sind. Jetzt hat sich der Unterschied zwischen einer normalen Marathon Veranstaltung und einem "Rennen" allerdings fest in mein Gehirn gebrannt.

Insgesamt sind mir vor allem die schönen Abfahrten in Erinnerung geblieben.

Die Ergebnisliste soll wohl im Laufe des heutigen Vormittags auf die Website gestellt werden.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Todeszoo (8. Juni 2004)

...fast hätte ich´s vergessen:

Wann findet "Brey" statt und wo gibt es dazu Infos?

Gruss und Danke
T.


----------



## Pedalritter (8. Juni 2004)

@ Todeszoo , wenn Du dieses grosse ausgefahrene >> Schlammloch << meinst   , da hätte es mich beinahe in voller Länge reingehauen   , konnte mich gerade noch so abfangen   !! Der Regen an den Vortagen hat ja seins dazu beigetragen . Ich denke aber mal das sowas einfach dazu gehört   So lange es keine schwerwiegenden Unfälle und Verletzungen gibt kann man über ein wenig Matsch und Schlamm hinwegsehen !!

Mfg Pedalritter


----------



## Todeszoo (8. Juni 2004)

na endlich.

unter http://www.tusrhens.de/aktuelles.htm sind jetzt die Ergebnisse zu sehen.


----------



## xchirsch (8. Juni 2004)

Servus Ihr Leute!
Das ist gerade mein erstes Mal bei mtb-news. 
War auch in Rhens am Start, bin die 100 gefahren und hatte meinen Spaß (4h9min). Wer ist denn der andere aus Vallendar? Vielleicht kenn ich Dich?
Haut rein


----------



## Andy 013 (8. Juni 2004)

Fand die Strecke und das ganze drumherum wieder mal genial  
Ist man eigentlich schon gewöhnt von den Rhensern  
Nach den Zeiten zu urteilen, sind ja einige von uns im gleichen
Block gefahren. 2:55 war meine Zeit.

@xchirsch: Glückwunsch für deine Top Zeit   

Gruß
Andy 013


----------



## sulibats (8. Juni 2004)

@xchirsch: Meinst wohl mich. Wohne noch nicht so lange in Vallendar (ok, sind schon 4 Jahre), aber irgendwie kenne ich kaum jemanden hier  
Auf jeden Fall mal ne geniale Zeit für 100km  Können gerne mal ne Runde zusammen drehen.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Chr!s (9. Juni 2004)

Tja, das war Rhens, wie man es kennt und liebt.

Was soll ich sagen, ich war trotz Krämpfen in beiden Beinen auf den 100km 2 Minuten schneller als im Vorjahr.   Zwar Platz 24 in der Gesamtwertung und nach 5:44 Stunden ins Ziel gefallen, aber dafür ohne Hungerast. :kotz:  Mit dem dürften einige zu kämpfen gehabt haben. Die 50km hatte ich nach 2:25 hinter mir, etwas zu schnell muss ich sagen. Die Körner haben mir in der zweiten Runde gefehlt.  
Aber ich denke, es war für alle ein Erlebnis, ob 50km oder 100 und egal in welcher Zeit. Wer ankam hat etwas geleistet, worauf er stolz sein kann.
Man muss sich ja auch nicht direkt an den Cracks und deren Spitzenzeiten messen, Hauptsache wir alle hatten bei der Tour richtig Fun.

Man sieht sich beim nächsten Event...

@xchirsch: Wir sehn uns ja bereits am Samstag in Mehring, oder? 
                Und Glückwunsch zum Arzheimer Doppelsieg.

Bis dann  

*Chr!S*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (10. Juni 2004)

@CHR!S ,
besonders danach hatten wir unseren Spass   .
Aber wie du schon sagtest , jeder soll stolz auf seine leistung sein   
egal ob 50 oder 100 km .

@all wenn noch einige in Brey am 19.9.04 mitfahren können wir uns ja mal treffen , ist bestimmt ganz witzig die Leute aus dem Forum zutreffen !!

MfG Pedalritter


----------



## xchirsch (10. Juni 2004)

Servus Sulibats,
vorraussichtlich morgen um 15 Uhr vor der Sporthalle Oberwerth ein lockeres Trainingsründchen.
@CHR!s bin in Samstag in Mehring am Start.
CU


----------



## sulibats (10. Juni 2004)

@xchirsch: (Update) Hab leider keine Zeit. Muss nach den Vorlesungen noch einen PC fertig machen und wieder zum Kunden bringen  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------

